# Pepsi Outdoor Challenge Archery Shoot



## nomrcy (Jul 14, 2005)

Sponsored by Fargo Parks, Pepsi, Lake Agassiz Archery and Scheels.

Outdoor 3D round
900 Round
Challenge Round
Team Shoot

May 17-18 
8-5 on Saturday...8-2 on Sunday

Held on Forest River Property. 76th Ave S and River Road

http://www.fargoparks.com/pdf/outdoorarcherytournament08revised.pdf


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

This is a fun shoot, looking foward to it


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

As usual, you guys put on a fun shoot.

Thanks


----------

